# Flash embeded in HTML web page is not displayed



## gomethi (Sep 26, 2008)

hi all,

I am doing a website for my client using a flash banner. The flash banner alone i.e SWF file is working well on his system, but the same file when embeded with HTML page is not displaying the flash part correctly in Safari and Mozilla browser. Its working well with other OS's. Can anybody please help me out ..

My clients machine's version:
 Adobe Flash Player version 9.0.124.0
 Mac 10.5.5
 safari 3.1.2
 firefox 3.0.2 

thanks in advance,

regards,
gomethi


----------

